# Disminuir voltaje en corriente continua



## kaki (Ago 1, 2007)

hola a todos tengo una duda e dejado lo libro hace un tiempo atras y me eh olvidado si el componente q utilizo para deisminuir el voltaje esra un regulador? 

Alguien tiene alguna pag donde diga los datos y demas??


----------



## jona (Ago 1, 2007)

hola
efectivamente el componente que usas para disminuir una tension de C.C. es un regulador,puede ser los de las familia 78xx(positivos)79xx(negativos) o reguladores variables como el regulador lm 317t,recuerda que cada regulador soporta una cierta tension como maximo-minimo de entrada y asu ves la corriente que circulara por el.
tambien se puede usar resistencias en lo que se llama divisor de tension.

http://www.qsl.net/cx1ddr/7812.htm
te dejo un link donde explica muy bien el funcionamiento de el regulador.
saludos


----------



## kaki (Ago 1, 2007)

todo bien pero hay otra version de los reguladores q soporta mayor tensión osea consumo... por q si yo pongo el LM-7805 para bajar a 5V. tengo un consumo mayo a 1.0A...
Mi consumo original es de 1.2A.
si lo armo con el LM-7805 se me va a quemar..
que opinan de los LM78xx en cápsula TO-3 ?? resistiran o se pondran en corto?


----------



## Dano (Ago 1, 2007)

kaki dijo:
			
		

> todo bien pero hay otra version de los reguladores q soporta mayor tensión osea consumo... por q si yo pongo el LM-7805 para bajar a 5V. tengo un consumo mayo a 1.0A...
> Mi consumo original es de 1.2A.
> si lo armo con el LM-7805 se me va a quemar..
> que opinan de los LM78xx en cápsula TO-3 ?? resistiran o se pondran en corto?



Podrías usar unos LM317 en paralelo para que aguanten más corriente, lo regulas al voltaje que quieres y listo.

Saludos


----------



## kaki (Ago 2, 2007)

lo que pasa q el paralelo no me convence... 
a caso el LM-7805 en capsula TO-3 no aguanta  el consumo de 1.2A.
La entrada al LM-7805 es de 12V.
La salida por supues qes de 5V.


----------



## jona (Ago 2, 2007)

hola
te comento que con los reguladores fijos o variables en paralelo se obtienen un buen resultado sin invertir demasiado dinero,puesto que el LM7805,version que soporta 3 ampere sale mas dinero y a veces es dificil de conseguirlo.
yo que vos usaria en paralelo tranquilo,es mas yo tengo una fuente variable para el taller con reguladores variables en paralelo(lm 317t)
si le pones disipador al 7805,con tension de entrada de 12v, y una corriente de 1.2 ampere no creo que tengas muchos problemas,yo lo he conectado a cargas de 1.5 ampere,pero sobre un buen disipador,no es tanta la diferencia de corriente permitida y la que vos le queres dar que son 200ma mas.
saludos


----------



## fedetz (Jul 11, 2013)

Hola! necesito hacer un regulador de tensión en continua con un lm 7805, el problema es que éste regulador funciona con 24 vcc máximo de entrada y yo tengo 27 ú 28...la pregunta es: cómo hago para bajar un par de volt para que no se me queme el regulador? Gracias!!


----------



## blanko001 (Jul 11, 2013)

Utiliza el LM317, en la hoja de datos aparece como calcular un par de resistencias que necesitas para obtener un voltaje requerido. Y para los que necesiten hasta 3A en la salida pueden utilizar el LM350 y hasta 5A con el LM338; que son hermanos mayores del LM317 y funcionan igual y son compatibles en pines.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 12, 2013)

Para tanto salto a lo mejor prefieres una versión conmutada para no tirar tanta potencia


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 12, 2013)

El 7805 soporta hasta 35V de entrada , el problema lo vas a tener con la potencia disipada , en tal caso primero un 7818 y luego tu 7805, sinó :


AP34063N8

LM2595


----------



## fedetz (Jul 12, 2013)

Ok, pero de igual manera al conectarlo a  27vcc no creo que tenga demasiada potencia perdida, le pongo un discipador  y fue! yo creía que se podía quemar ya que no vi en el datashet que soportaria hasta 35vcc! Grcias!


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 12, 2013)

La potencia es el producto de la tensión por la corriente de carga.

Si tenés 22V que caerán por el 7805, sin disipador solo podrías sacarle 45mA.


----------

